# Dewey's Golden Jubilee



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

HI
I just wanted to make you all aware that it is time for the 2019 Spring Dewey's Golden Jubilee in beautiful dog-friendly Dewey Beach, DE. 

The event is May 10-12. Check out www.deweysgoldenjubilee.com

Surf, Sand, and Sun (we hope). Where else can you take your golden(s) and let them run free on the beach with 200 of their new furry friends?

This event is set up by a few crazy golden ladies. We raise funds for the Morris Foundation's Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. 

We do hope you can join us!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun, hope you have a great turn out.


----------

